# Hello



## ChrisP (Jul 20, 2009)

Just thought I would say hello.
I was diagnosed with Type 2 last week.
I am a 46 year old (fat) bloke who is just getting to grips with this disease.
Going through all the emotions at the moment. 
I try to approach everything with a sense of humour and a smile but this  is proving quite a challenge at the moment.
I apologise in advance for the stupid questions I am sure that I will be asking.
I look forward to getting to know you all and getting to grips with the  Type 2 over the coming months and years.
Chris


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum! It can take a little while to sink in at first, and I won't kid you - there's a lot to learn and adjust to. But NO question is considered silly here, and there are many friendly, well-informed and experienced people here who will all support your efforts as you make your adjustments - so ask away!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome Chris, 
Hope that you have been well supported by your GP since your diagnosis. If you look in the recommended books section, there is a book called type 2 diabetes the first year, which many of our members has found very useful, so might help answer some of your questions.


----------



## Steff (Jul 20, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome chris , please feel free to ask away if you have any questions or want advice we are all here for one another x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Chris...

Welcome to the forum.....the large extended family.......Your in the right place for support, advice, chat and a good rant.....what ever you need just shout...

Heidi


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome Chris..........we've all been there, and some day's I still wake up and say 'Why me??'......hang in there, worse things happen at sea.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Chris,

A really warm welcome to you and please dont worry, your questions and thoughts will not be considered silly here. Please remember that every single person here has had to learn everything. A good sense of humour is a definate winner! Diagnosis is a complete blow, and no doubt your friends and family know you as a fun person with a great sense of humour and please dont panic, you will get back on track I can assure you! Life can, and will be, normal again.

I personally think this forum is a great support to me and there is always, always someone with something to say to help you out, even if the answer to the question cant be given! 

I wish you all the best. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## mikep1979 (Jul 20, 2009)

hello and welcome chris,

as many have said and also will say no question is a stupid question. and certainly not in the quest for knowledge in this minefield of diabetes 

ask as many questions as you want as there is usually someone on here who can answer it for you or point you in the right direction

mike


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Chris


----------



## "Toes" (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Chris....Ditto what everyone has already said...'specially the "Welcome" part....

Old veteran diabetic from the "colonies" here.....I think the "emotional" side is the most difficult part for me most of the time....but you've come to the right place for support & sharing & info.

Cya round town.


----------



## "Toes" (Jul 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hello and Welcome to the forum Chris



  "insulinaddict"..May I say....I *LOVE* your signature line btw??????


----------



## bev (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Try to give yourself time and some tlc to get over the inital shock, this varies for everyone - so dont give yourself a hard time. Ask any questions that pop into your head and someone will try to answer them for you. I dont know an awful lot about type 2 as my son is type 1 - but lots of people on here can help.Bev


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 20, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Just thought I would say hello.
> I was diagnosed with Type 2 last week.
> I am a 46 year old (fat) bloke who is just getting to grips with this disease.
> Going through all the emotions at the moment.
> ...




Just to add my voice of welcome to the site and an oft-repeated reminder that the only stupid question is the one not asked!


----------



## Corrine (Jul 21, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Just thought I would say hello.
> I was diagnosed with Type 2 last week.
> I am a 46 year old (fat) bloke who is just getting to grips with this disease.
> Going through all the emotions at the moment.
> ...



Hi Chris

Welcome to the boards and do please ask any questions you need answering. 
The only stupid question is one that doesn't get asked.

It is hard to come to terms with in the beginning but it does get easier.

Corrine


----------



## ChrisP (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Chris, 
I was in the same boat as you 2 months ago. WOW what a blow but the people on here are great, make you smile when you are down and give really helpful advice or just lend an ear for a rant. 

Anyway welcome and i look forward to seeing you about. 

Julie.. a 45 yo fat woman!


----------



## wallycorker (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Ken,

I was diagnosed Type 2 nearly nine years ago and have recently sorted out my situation by reading and from what I have learnt from these diabetes forums. My advice is to start testing to learn what affects your blood glucose levels - and to reduce your carbohydrate intake.


----------

